# A/C Performance



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Just wondering if other owners have the same experience with the air conditioning in the x-trail as I do, or if something isn't right with the system. It's 28c outside today and sunny; if I'm sitting in a parking lot idling the A/C can't seem to keep up and starts blowing hot air. The car has always done this, but I'm not in those conditions often so I've just always assumed the system is undersized for the job.


----------



## raklei (Oct 17, 2009)

You can make some test for your vehicle as follow


----------



## chsiew86 (Jul 6, 2011)

try switch on the a/c switch....

i had a problem with my xtrail 2.5 petrol recently....
after i turn on the air-con, when i start to accelerate it will be a jerk noise from the engine bay.... after the speed run above 10km/h, the noise disappear....
the noise only occur when the air-con is turn on.... when the air-con is off.... it's a superb car....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

BrianJ said:


> It's 28c outside today and sunny; if I'm sitting in a parking lot idling the A/C can't seem to keep up and starts blowing hot air.


The system is probably low on refrigerant. Take the car to an A/C shop and have them check it out.


----------

